# Pro-Gun Bills up for consideration.



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Just FYI:

Two Pro-Gun Bills to be Considered on Tuesday in Raleigh!
Please Contact the Members of the Senate Judiciary II Committee Today!

On Tuesday, June 2, the Senate Judiciary II Committee is scheduled to consider two pro-gun bills.

House Bill 473 would allow magistrates with a valid Right-to-Carry permit to carry their concealed firearms into a courthouse, provided the magistrate is there for official business.

House Bill 1132 states that if a Right-to-Carry permit holder applies for a renewal of his or her permit within 30 days of the expiration of the permit, the permit will be valid until the renewal is officially approved or denied. This bill, sponsored by State Representative Larry Bell (D-21), would help ensure that the permittee does not lose his or her ability to lawfully carry a firearm for personal protection if the renewal is not approved before the official expiration date on the permit.

Both bills will be heard at 10:00 AM in Room 1124 of the Legislative Building located at 16 West Jones Street in Raleigh.

Please contact members of the Senate Judiciary II Committee TODAY and respectfully urge them to support HB473 and HB1132. Contact information for the committee can be found here.

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascrip...p?sAction=ViewCommittee&sActionDetails=Senate Standing_71


----------

